# Eclipse: Java-Version einstellen



## #15 (9. Sep 2004)

Hallo, hab eine ganz blöde Frage:

Ich finde im Eclipse 2.1.3 die Einstellung nicht, welche Java - Version (oder den Pfad der java.exe) verwendet wird.

Bitte um Hinweise !


----------



## #15 (9. Sep 2004)

Geht anscheinend nur über "JRE" einstellen, nicht über J2SDK!


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

Window => Preferences => Java => Installed JREs => Edit


----------



## Achill (22. Sep 2004)

Du musst auf  WINDOW->Preferences->Java->Compiler->Compliance and classfiles gehen dann Use default... deaktivieren und dann kannst du unter Generated .class files compability die Javaversion einstellen(so gehts in Eclipse 2.1.3, in Eclipse 3 sollte es ähnlich sein  ).
MFG Achill


----------

